# The build up..



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

As promised here is the first spy pictures of the Pontiac tow truck..:thumbsup:

Life was cut short for a Tyco Pontiac Trans-am on friday night.
A wreck dropped off by the mail man was a great candidate for the dremmel attack. Starting with the hood section of the car I proceeded to cut back the length of the top portion of the body.Off came the hood, roof, and trunk area with ease. Veiwing what was left of the Trans -am carcus I realized the roof was out of shape for the right look. 
A trip to the Plastic junk yard was at hand. Looking at all the donor bodies I seen the infamous Fast and Furious car pile. With the right look I started whacking off a few roofs till I found 1 that give it a custom look.
As you can see in the pics, the roof looks right at home when welded onto the Trans-am donor.:woohoo: Grabbing a few sheets of plastic from the plastic shop was in order. A little very careful measuring and cutting ( really cut and hold up till it fits) was at hand.
The engine compartment and wheel tubs was finally taking shape. Thank god for Plastic Weld cement. Hold, glue and presto.. 1 piece of continuous plastic..:thumbsup: With all 7 pieces glued in place it was time to start on the wrecker boom. With tubing in hand I proceeded to cut, shave and glue the wrecker boom together..Now to see if it looks like it's 1/24th brother.
Gluing the boom in place it was surprising how close it was looking like a wild creation from the "Ed Roth" Garage of customs.
With everything in place and looking cool. Time for smoothing and trimming.
Molding everything into 1 look was the job of gray spot filler from the shop.
A little here and some there it was starting to take shape. 
Stay tune the next few days to see it take on color and mid engine Hemi with a few twists added. Enjoy the pics and the ride along with the build and remember my ideas are yours 2. Use all you want and enjoy.:wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Amazing, what can come from a trans am, fnf car, and some plastic, and SKILL.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Life wasn't cut short for the Trans Am, only altered and reborn!!! That's gonna be a coooool Towtruck :thumbsup::thumbsup: Looks like she's getting close to paint time...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Unbelieveable!!! Incredible bashing work!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:I do need to obtain a scrap heap!! Adding to must have list now!!! Looking dang good!!!!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

really cool.was that a viper roof i saw?looks nice can't wait to see the hemi in there!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

now that is one cool bit of custom work.. amazing and inspiring..


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Awesome!!!!!! :thumbsup: 

I think you did make one like it before did you? 

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hahahahaha! So cool!

Nice to see ya cut loose and make the chips fly Steve.

Super concept...very zoopy!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hella-custom, GB!
Best trans-am make-over I have ever seen! :thumbsup:


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Cool build! I can't wait to see the final result.


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

fantastic job.... i'm watching and learning....mine will be comming. in dc lol


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

WOW!!!! That is really sweet!!!!

You've also just given me an inspiration for a new race truck. I have a Tyco BMW 3.5 CSL body that's in great shape, except for one minor detail. It's missing the entire roof. I also have a few AFX Bimmers laying around.....

Be back later.


----------



## camarors (Dec 24, 2005)

That is sooo coool. I'm going to check my die cast scrap pile and see what can come up with.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

That is soooo rad! :thumbsup:

And it is going together quick, too - wow!


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks guys. I love this build.. It is for a great cause and to see how wild a trans amm can look.

Wes,

I did a truck something like this one about a 2 yrs ago..Good memory..It was a tyco camaro with camaro roof.

Slotnewbie,

The roof is from a Fast and furious tuner car. A toyota I believe it was..

Bill,
It is good to be makin the plastic fly. Been so darn busy and not enough play time.

Coach ,
this one is comin your way when complete. 

Glad to see some of the diecast customizers joining in on the little trip of a slotcar custimizer..
Gunn, 
Hope you are getting some good ideas. I will fill in all parts used if that helps ya out..

Stay tune everyone.. Primer coat layed on today. Hope paint tonight..


----------



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

Being a Pontiac fan I was a little confused when you said tow truck.
This is coming out SWEET! I'm gonna follow this build too if you dont mind a diecast collector on the slot board. :wave:.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Dude.... I see a Hot Wheels Deora pickup truck. All I have to say about that is....

SCHWEEEEETTTTT!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

GB, You got the diecast boys interested!!! Reel in em and get em hooked. Glad to see you guys coming over...cars come alive over here... Got a color picked out GB??? I could suggest, hmmm...RM


----------



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

I have visited before. I was expecting a huge box of HO scale track and supplies from a friend of mine. It never arrived but I dont have room for it right now anyway. I had a small one growing up. We used to have a place called "Raceland" back then where you could bring your own or buy cars and race on their tracks. It was a blast. I was checking out your customs and had to remind myself these are real working models. I still plan on getting involved in this thing one day.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Tow This!*

GB, that is one far out tow truck/car! You gopt my sorting through the pile-o-dead bodies to look for some gnarly custom potential. Thans for feeding the fires of our imagination!!!

:drunk::hat::freak::dude: Hornetos Reposada!


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

1976Cordoba said:


> That is soooo rad! :thumbsup:
> 
> And it is going together quick, too - wow!


I agree, [email protected] pontitoyo?? transtoyo??? towtruck... humm we need a name


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Bob,

Glad you Diecast guys are venturing to the Slot side of the customizers.:thumbsup:
They are the same as diecast like you said, but come alive when finished.:devil:

Hilltop,

The color of choice is---------- Not letting the secret color out yet. Stay tuned tonight and see...

GW,

You guys name it and I will place it..:thumbsup:

Resin,

Glad I could inspire the flame of the custom kings on the boards.
The cutters ,Goo slingers, metal benders, paint kings and anyone else who I've missed in the world of little cars and the big kids playground.:thumbsup:

More to come in the great future.. and the ongoing saga of the trans-am transformation .. 
( I mean stop back tonight )


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

gear buster said:


> Bob,
> 
> 
> You guys name it and I will place it..:thumbsup:


I'm going with "TransPorter" ... RM


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Different color choice.*

Just as I said. Here is the color choice I did on the trans-am..
After 2 primes with duplicolor primer, Wet sanding with 800, I finally layed done 4 coats of color last night.
Placed the engine as a mock up to see how it was going to look. And slammed the Tyco mock up chassis under it.
Looked pretty cool I believe. :thumbsup:

The color is from the Testors one coat line up.. Electric Pink Mettalic..
I know.."PINK" 
Wait till the flames and lettering is on it.. It will grow on ya.
Wanted it to be different than it's 1/24th brother.. 

See's Joez looking around the corner of the room...
Did I hear PINK!!!!!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

...and now I am breathing funny......for some reason.
SaWEET! :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

i didnt know they had a pink metallic?? i like it!! 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow that looks awesome!!! Can't wait for the flames!! :woohoo:


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Pink looks cool on trucks.:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looking good! Keep the pix coming! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

joez870 said:


> ...and now I am breathing funny......for some reason.
> SaWEET! :thumbsup:


Easy Joe...


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

here's a lil stang for ya from the dc side. everything is loose and not ready yet. front tires will get changed. hope ya like the stang:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks awesome gunn!!! Sweeeet!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: You guys are quick!! i'm still looking for donors!!:lol:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

DANG! whicked Stang.. figure everyone else is doing poetry these days.. get it Dang Stang..


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Looks great Gunn. Can't wait to see it done..:thumbsup:
Have to start a picture thread for different versions of the tow truck


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Great save on that Trans AM. I like the pink. 

Joez..breathe into the paper bag.....nice deep breathes.

Randy, "TransPorter" mmmm????....has a nice ring to it.


----------



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

That Mustang looks familiar gunn...:wave:


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

still have to strip it. and i bought some new stuff for doing the body. loctite liquid metal. im gonna try it out. got it at walmart auto section in bondo area.
as for paint im gonna 2 tone it out. or black with flames.


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

bob8748 said:


> That Mustang looks familiar gunn...:wave:


shhhhh....dont tell....lmao:wave:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

cool!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

gear buster said:


> Just as I said. Here is the color choice I did on the trans-am..
> After 2 primes with duplicolor primer, Wet sanding with 800, I finally layed done 4 coats of color last night.
> Placed the engine as a mock up to see how it was going to look. And slammed the Tyco mock up chassis under it.
> Looked pretty cool I believe. :thumbsup:
> ...


Now there's a tow truck that'll rip yer subframe right out!
Way to light it up 'Buster!
Where's my shades?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

gunn said:


> still have to strip it. and i bought some new stuff for doing the body. loctite liquid metal. im gonna try it out. got it at walmart auto section in bondo area.
> as for paint im gonna 2 tone it out. or black with flames.


This would be a good guinea pig..  errrmm.. candidate for Rob's modeling's ghost flames... I have yet to buy them, but they are intriguing... :thumbsup:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Blue-Ghost-Flam...8043QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVWQQsalenotsupported


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Bill,

You don't need no tinkin glasses...

This color is going to make it pop.....It was between this and rootbeer metallic..
A brown towtruck... Flames are next...:thumbsup:

Slotcar..
Those flames are pretty good. I bought from him before and give his decals a run.. Not bad. ( paint is better)....:thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Steve, I can't wait to do my 57 chevy, cuz I'm dying to do a towtruck now too.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Ed Roth would have Loved this...hope he is looking down right now.*

gear buster,

Have been busy in the slot cave re-grooping. I caught the beginning of this build and now WOW! This is just plain Genius! It looks Greeeeeat man!

gunn,

Nice job on the diecast Mustang too! 

Bob...Now this is a slot car...zilla


----------



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

gunn said:


> here's a lil stang for ya from the dc side. everything is loose and not ready yet. front tires will get changed. hope ya like the stang:wave:


Gunn... you just gave me my first idea for the Stang. Not a tow truck. I was wondering what to make of this. I too wanted something different. It wont be like what you guys are doing (I aint that good), but this is just a fun build anyway. I may need a tow home after the race so it works.
Scott Moen may put a bounty on my head for it though!


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm not one to steal anyone's thunder and I hate hi-jacking threads, but GB's T/A Tow Truck inspired me. Especially since I have a bit of a penchant for doing whacked out race trucks anyway. And since I'm pretty well snowed in today I got to work on the inspiration I was given.

I've had a Tyco BMW 3.5 CSL body laying around for a couple years in pretty good condition except for the fact that the roof was missing. Totaly. Not even stubs from the pillars. And I have half a dozen AFX Bimmers from an e-fray auction that were pretty well hacked up and apparently primed using the "Dip a dzen times" method. With a fresh blade in the X-acto and a good charge in the Dremel I set about building the "Ultimate Hauling Machine".

Here's where it stands so far, and now just waiting for the first primer coat to dry.

BTW: When I cut the roof off the AFX and sectioned it I imediately noticed it was red plastic. I now know what it feels like to see a hack job on a car I've been hunting for for a long time.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Lookin good DD!! Where are you, by the way?? There's already rumors the kids will have a snow day tomorrow....


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm in Ohio. You should be getting it by now.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Looking pretty good there DD..

Can't wait to see it in paint. You are not stealing idea. If ya likes an idea of mine feel free to use it. 1:1 customizers use it all the time. Be it a part here or a cut here it always resembles something they see at one point or another on a car or artwork before. Like I said Use all ya want if it inspires ya..

Not to let you guys hangin... Pictures tom. of the nearly finished truck.
Decals on, boom built with sling, Hemi in and you have to wait to see the rest.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*the latest update.*

Here ya go guys. Latest shots from the buster table of DOOM...:dude:

Changed a few things since last update.
"NO FLAMES"......
Thats right.Changed the design... 
Looked better with a Evil Skulls Mural.going up the side.:thumbsup:
Hemi engine is from a diecast I destroyed and the pipes are from parts box.
Wrecker boom and sling "Plasticstruc Plastic"
Blue tint windows front and rear, Slotted AFX wheels from parts chassis got from coach on the bay,:thumbsup:
And interior panel , driver from Resin parts from Ed..
Down hill side of the build now.. Finishing touches going on and off to Coach for some lucky bidder..:thumbsup:
Sorry for fuzzy pics. using back up camera.

PS. More ideas for you guys from slots to diecast. Enjoy.:wave:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

came out great. i like it alot.
mine is sitting. i did strip it and molded the roof on. trying to find a motor i had here and when i do i will finish mine..


----------



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

That is looking sweet!!! I like the color. Trust me, I understand camera problems. I would like to see the mural up close though. It still amazes me that these are actual working models! Yours is looking good too Dragon! I'm in Ohio myself, and waiting on the plow truck to arrive to clear the lane. I'm stuck back here. I too have a project I'm working on so not too bad.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Original concept, super execution

I'm droolin' 'Buster!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Great innovative slotmind at work!!! Looking good GB :thumbsup::thumbsup:
Cool looking boom and sling I might add. Should have enough power for pulling anything!!! RM


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

As far as I can tell, This piece will bring in some major slot car dollars at the next HOHT auction! GB, It is beautiful and you are a generous man! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That is pure awesomeness Gear Buster!!!! I know it'll be a contender in the auction for top bid!! Super sweet!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks for the great comments Guys.. This is another fun build:thumbsup::thumbsup:
I build Wild 1 off's cause it's fun to help out people that need it.:woohoo::thumbsup:


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Wow! That looks superb!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Great looking build gear. Does the truck do AAA road service calls??


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

win43 said:


> Great looking build gear. Does the truck do AAA road service calls??


I'd almost wreck on purpose, just to be towed!!! rm


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I must add one more comment.. The sling crafting is perfect!!! I've been tossing around ideas for my wrecker project and that is really cool solution. I was going to use fabric for mine so it would "fold up", but maybe I won't now.. I am stunned by the talent that surrounds me here.. Beautiful craftsmanship GB, simply beautiful!! 

UtherJoe


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Win,

Does AAA...
The moto is Auto- Arrives-Apart....

Hilltop,
Crash and they will come....

Slotcar,
Plastic sheeting and tubing is all thats needed.. Place on light bulb and it will bend smoothly


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

You guys never cease to amaze me. Incredible ingenuity, imagination and of course a lot of skill! Awesome job!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Wtg Gb!!!*

Great build. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

gear buster that came out great & Dranoel you inspired truck looks like a winner also.

Bob...our computer keeps kicking me off (grrrrrrrr)...zilla


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Tried to get a close up of the mural on the side as asked..
Here is what I could get.
Mural is decals for pinewood derby car made by Jackal..

Before it took it's long journey to the HOHT car show and auction , I had to try it out on a haul .. Fired it up and went out and brought in the new project build. Shown here bringin it home..:thumbsup:
Thanks to everyones support on this build and to the new owner..Enjoy..
It was fun..:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I spy with my little eye...*

gear buster, 

That C-Cab beeing towed looks like another project-X car. Love those G-Plus rims in yellow as well. Am suprised that Mr. Hilltop doesn't use those more often in his yellow builds. Although he may have fallen into a green mode as of late?

Is the C-Cab gettin done up next or is it just getting towed to the side of the shop for now?

Bob...I see a G-C-Cab-Plus...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Great to see this new truck in action, GB! :thumbsup:
It makes me really want to save my slot car dollars for the auction!

The project rod on the hook is brilliant! You will keep us posted, yeah?


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

I will keep ya posted on the towed project Joez. It is the back burner project for now..
A few priority jobs to finish and then it's back to the Hotrod..:thumbsup:
Thanks guys. Cars on the way to the coaches hands as we speak...:woohoo:


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Ok, not quite finished yet, still have some detailing to do and I need to find the right engine to mount on the back. I don't really want a hemi in a bimmer so I'm sorta looking for something that looks like a twin turbo straight six. 

But the paint turned out pretty nice, though this crap camera changed my metallic teal to plain sky blue and my purple pearl to maroon.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sometimes I think the smarter cameras get, the dumber they seem sometimes. I'm right with ya with the color changing properties.. Just went through that issue with my vette pics. Looks sweet DD!! Love the nose on them bimmers, and the side scoops are awesome!! Another cool custom!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

This one is rockin' too, hey! Amazing! Might be time to dig out that other failed experiment of an orange nomad that I thought I would lay a sporty roof on. It was looking entirely too much like a sedan anyway. heh!

These trucks are very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> Ok, not quite finished yet, still have some detailing to do and I need to find the right engine to mount on the back. I don't really want a hemi in a bimmer so I'm sorta looking for something that looks like a twin turbo straight six.
> 
> But the paint turned out pretty nice, though this crap camera changed my metallic teal to plain sky blue and my purple pearl to maroon.


Soon we will all see the ultimate mid-engined driving machine!!!. Sweet looker DD! :thumbsup:


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Lookin sweet DD..:thumbsup: Paint looks awsome..
That is a wild twist on a Beamer for sure.. 
I don't have no 6 cyl. but do have a chrome 4 cyl if ya need it...


----------

